# Wormdrive saws: left handed or right



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

What is your opinion and why?
don't forget to vote.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

lefthanded, easier for a righty to see the line and so the saw bevels opposite of a right hand sidewinder,good for cutting jack and valley rafters


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

right- if you hold the saw in your right hand while cutting, you can easily watch where the blade is in relation to the line.
I'm ambidextrous, but for normal cutting, it's easier with the right hand because of the layout of the saw.


----------



## EPD (Jun 23, 2008)

how about .... what percentage of wormdrive framers use their left hand ??? 
5% maybe?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

EPD said:


> how about .... what percentage of wormdrive framers use their left hand ???
> 5% maybe?


 Which is directly related to % of general public that is left handed.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Just bought one. I'm right handed and have no problem. But can understand why it would be easy to run one left handed.

I bought it to cut the last bit of a 4x8 sheet that this old body can't seem to stretch a sidewinder past 3'8".

Plus I always wanted one.


----------



## EPD (Jun 23, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Which is directly related to % of general public that is left handed.


i was waiting for that one .... 

so skilsaw created the most reliable saw on the planet specifically for the five percent of guys who are left handed!:no:

when cutting custom roofs im always using my left hand to make cuts and right hand is holding the guard up !! (unless i got the old wedge in there)


CHEERS TO the SKILSAW!!!:clap:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

First saw I ever bought was a worm drive. I'm lucky to still have any strength in my wrist. Such a heavy saw and I used it everyday. Great for vision but try cutting 4 long stair stringers. We sometimes use it for demo just because of the power. You can put any old blade on it and it will still cut.


----------



## Sooner Pesek (Jan 31, 2009)

paulie said:


> Just bought one. *I'm right handed and have no problem. But can understand why it would be easy to run one left handed.*
> 
> I bought it to cut the last bit of a 4x8 sheet that this old body can't seem to stretch a sidewinder past 3'8".
> 
> Plus I always wanted one.


 
I agree with Paulie-I'm a righty and it would seem difficult to see the line/blade relationship if your a lefty--Just my opinion.


Roger


p.s.---I've seen some lefties hit some wicked flop shots though!:clap:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I will plead my case
1. shouldn't the widest part of the shoe sit firmly on the save side of the line?
2. the fact that the arbor bolt has a left hand thread should say something
3. Why would a sidewinder which is supposedly designed by lefties for lefties eject sawdust into their nailbag while cutting?
4. Why would sawblade manufacturers put their advertisement against the motor housing if they are trying to sell their product to the 95% of people the saw was designed for? That alone should win the case.
5. Safety. The saw blade should always be away from your body while handling a saw. I know 3 men whose pantleg got caught in the blade of a wormdrive saw in their right hand
6. Why aren't chainsaw chains on the left side of the saw?
7. Why are all homeowner quality saws blades on the right side? 95% of homeowners are lefties? wormdrives nationwide probably make up 10% of circ. saw sales. Most framers own both.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

People tell me that I use a left handed saw. No....I have my sawblade on the left hand side of the motor. That does not make it a left handed saw.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

loneframer said:


> I will plead my case
> 1. shouldn't the widest part of the shoe sit firmly on the save side of the line?


Always? No. Preferably. Yes.



loneframer said:


> 5. Safety. The saw blade should always be away from your body while handling a saw. I know 3 men whose pantleg got caught in the blade of a wormdrive saw in their right hand


I've seen someones shirt get caught in the sawblade of a sidewinder because they were leaning over the saw. Safety is a mindset, not a matter of tool design.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

paulie said:


> Just bought one. I'm right handed and have no problem. But can understand why it would be easy to run one left handed.
> 
> I bought it to cut the last bit of a 4x8 sheet that this old body can't seem to stretch a sidewinder past 3'8".
> 
> Plus I always wanted one.


 You need shorter horses or a taller helper


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Trim40 said:


> You need shorter horses or a taller helper


Or buy a saw for $50.00 that you've always wanted that solve's the problem.:whistling

OK here are two pic's to support it's a righty. One shows a clear view of work while useing right hand. 2nd the plate rests on saved material.:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

try that with a 2x4 while cutting off 1" while supporting the 2x with your left hand


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I might change my vote. Not for any of the reasons stated though. If I was still using that beast to frame everyday my right hand would be unusable and therefore I would be a lefty. So I guess it turns YOU into a lefthander!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Warren said:


> I might change my vote. Not for any of the reasons stated though. If I was still using that beast to frame everyday my right hand would be unusable and therefore I would be a lefty. So I guess it turns YOU into a lefthander!


 I guess if you are born a lefty, struggling in a right handed world, some things are just more obvious when they suit your needs, and I'll admit that I sometimes cut righty with a wormdrive, but if you ever cut lefty with a sidewinder for any legnth of time, they are definitely designed for right handers.
So we'll agree to disagree, in any case, right or left, the wormdrive is by far a superior saw.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchell Const. (Jan 25, 2009)

wormdrive is by far a superior saw.:thumbsup:[/quote][/QUOTE]

Right on brutha :thumbup:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

I've got a friend that has a left handed sidewinder, only he's right handed go figure. He says's he can see the work better, I think he's smoking' left handed cigarettes.

Ever think of ordering one loneframer? Might make life easier, I couldn't imagine cutting all day with a lefty saw.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

EPD said:


> so skilsaw created the most reliable saw on the planet specifically for the five percent of guys who are left handed!:no:


which begs the question- why does Carhartt put the hammer loop on the left side? Not that I'm complaining, seeing as I hammer with my left.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I have had lots of the skil-77 saws over the years ,and still do cause they last a long time ,but the last 4 saws I have bought have been a Porter-cable sidewinder with a blade on the left. I can cut rafters all day without my arm going numb on me. And they have plenty of power.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

paulie said:


> I've got a friend that has a left handed sidewinder, only he's right handed go figure. He says's he can see the work better, I think he's smoking' left handed cigarettes.
> 
> Ever think of ordering one loneframer? Might make life easier, I couldn't imagine cutting all day with a lefty saw.


 I've had saws of both varieties.
B&D wormdrive, Makita Hypoid, DeWalt framing saw, Milwaulkee wormdrive, Porter Cable left hand sidewinder.

DeWalt sidewinder, Porter Cable right hand sidewinder, Makita sidewinder.
As a left hander I'll take the wormdrive hands down, no argument. The rear mounted handle makes it comfortable for left or right hand operation, but the design of a sidewinder makes left handed use very uncomfortable.
Personally I believe it is saw design exclusively that atracts both leftys and rightys to the wormdrive.:thumbsup:


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I have an old worm drive 12" beam saw that has the blade on the right. When I run it, I feel most comfortable with my left hand in the rear handle. With my other worm drives with the blade on the left, I feel most comfortable with my right hand in the rear handle. What does that tell you?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Not just carhartt. Any pants that call themselves carpenter pants are made like that!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

TempestV said:


> I have an old worm drive 12" beam saw that has the blade on the right. When I run it, I feel most comfortable with my left hand in the rear handle. With my other worm drives with the blade on the left, I feel most comfortable with my right hand in the rear handle. What does that tell you?


 That the wormdrive is a better designed saw, bottom line. I want to know if any leftys think a wormdrive is a right handed saw:thumbsup:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

loneframer said:


> try that with a 2x4 while cutting off 1" while supporting the 2x with your left hand


I can easily cut off 1/4" off of a 2x holding the stud with the left hand. You do however need _some_ talent and experience. A noob will have a rough go, but I would find it hard to believe anyone here who is decent with a saw could not cut a small piece off the end using the skinny edge of the base plate.



loneframer said:


> That the wormdrive is a better designed saw, bottom line. I want to know if any leftys think a wormdrive is a right handed saw:thumbsup:


I personally feel a wormdrive is a right handed saw. The sidewinders are left handed IMO.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

True, anyone with some experience can cut a 2x without the shoe properly placed on the workpiece, but that is not how the tool is intended to be used. If you disagree with that statement you are lying to yourself.
That is in no way intended as an insult to anyone, it is a fact.:thumbsup:


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

On the carhart issue,

we still haven't answered why the loop is on the left. I wear carharts everyday; they're my tool belt. 

The best answer i've found - When carpenter's paint where originaly designed they where called painter's pants. The two small pockets that are on the right leg outseam are for the painter's scraper and putty knife. The hammer loop was put on the left side because the scraper and knife would be used more than the hammer.

I primarily do painting and those are the tools I keep on the right and occasionally a hammer on the left. 

Anyone got a better reason? Also we're all assuming that designer's do things for a logical reason. What if the factory that produced the painters pants switched over to carpenters pants and there was simply an institutional inertia to keep making the pants the same way. The only thing the producers care about is sales. If it doesn't matter to the consumer and the product continues to sell why change it? The workspace was set up; the workers were trained etc...


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

loneframer said:


> True, anyone with some experience can cut a 2x without the shoe properly placed on the workpiece, but that is not how the tool is intended to be used. If you disagree with that statement you are lying to yourself.
> That is in no way intended as an insult to anyone, it is a fact.:thumbsup:


If it's a fact, then it must be proven. To be proven, there must be a study done with some results. 

If you tell yourself over and over that it can't be done, then for you.....it can't. 

I decide to use both sides because it can be done.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:



framerman said:


> If it's a fact, then it must be proven. To be proven, there must be a study done with some results.
> 
> If you tell yourself over and over that it can't be done, then for you.....it can't.
> 
> I decide to use both sides because it can be done.


If I remember correctly, it is mentioned in the owners manual, if I can dig one up I will quote it.And I will never say something can't be done, I have stated that I sometimes cut righty with a wormdrive and for the only good point in your argument, to better see the line, that however does not make it a right handed saw. The shoe is intended to rest firmly on the workpiece, and when you are cutting the end off of a 2x right handed with a wormdrive it does not. Peace be with you framerman, keep on cutting.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

loneframer said:


> :thumbsup:If I remember correctly, it is mentioned in the owners manual, if I can dig one up I will quote it.And I will never say something can't be done, I have stated that I sometimes cut righty with a wormdrive and for the only good point in your argument, to better see the line, that however does not make it a right handed saw. The shoe is intended to rest firmly on the workpiece, and when you are cutting the end off of a 2x right handed with a wormdrive it does not. Peace be with you framerman, keep on cutting.


It does'nt matter what side of the shoe is intended. It does the job either way. I have used worm drives for many years, it's the only saw I will buy. I also have a 8 1/4" pro bevel (goes to 60 degrees) now thats a heavy saw. A buddy of mine uses 6 1/4" worm drives (yes they make them) and swears by them. I'm thinking about trying one if they're still available. Gonna have to check out the skil site.


----------



## pritch (Nov 2, 2008)

EPD said:


> i was waiting for that one ....
> so skilsaw created the most reliable saw on the planet specifically for the five percent of guys who are left handed!:no:


 
Naw, that's not it at all. It's designed that way to protect the eyes of right-handed users. Roughly 15% of teenagers are left-handed. Only 1% of senior citizens are. Go figure.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

pritch said:


> Naw, that's not it at all. It's designed that way to protect the eyes of right-handed users. Roughly 15% of teenagers are left-handed. Only 1% of senior citizens are. Go figure.


 That's because left handers aren't considered witches and burned at the stake anymore.:furious:


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

loneframer said:


> That the wormdrive is a better designed saw, bottom line. I want to know if any leftys think a wormdrive is a right handed saw:thumbsup:


My point is that I could just as easily use either hand, but when the blade is on the right, I tend to use my left hand, and when the blade is on the left, I tend to use my right hand, and it doesn't matter if it's a sidewinder or a worm drive.
and I am partially lefty- I hammer and write with my left.


----------



## Mitchell Const. (Jan 25, 2009)

I use my right hand all the time I have used the saw in my left but not too often.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

well Heres a dollars worth of my two cents; first off, iv been using a wormdrive (skil 77) in particular since 1984. secondly, i myself am the definition of ambidexterous. i am of the OPINION that the wormdrive is indeed a right handed saw. when using the wormdrive right handed ,your vision for the most part is unimpaired. for me knowing where you're going and where you've been is the first part of registering saftey in your decision making brain while using such a powerful saw. as far as cutting better in your L vs R i think that is a product of manual dexterity and wich particular hand is superior. everyone is comparing the wormdrive w/ the sidewinder when i believe that they are two completely diff. animals. aside from the obvious L vsR, I think the main diff is tracking. What i mean by this is the relationship btween the handle and the business end of each particular saw. with the sidewinder the distance between the two is much shorter and therefore more prone to veer off track, whereas the wormdrive having a greater distance between the handle and blade creates a longer and therefore more controllable lever arm per se. Lone mentioned the safety of the blade being on the outside, but!!!! the next time you pull that trigger, notice wich way the the torque of the motor makes the saw kick. (right handed, away from you) (((((( Makita hypoid, into you)))) the bottom line is whether you think it's L or R the wormdrive is an amazing tool that i feel is unmatched in the general cont. field. without one, you might as well stay home


----------

